# Star Trek Discovery: Staffel 3 startet im Oktober und geht ins 32. Jahrhundert



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Discovery: Staffel 3 startet im Oktober und geht ins 32. Jahrhundert*

						Die dritte Staffel von Star Trek: Discovery hat einen Starttermin. Wie CBS meldet, flimmert Season 3 ab dem 15. Oktober über die Bildschirme. Michael Burnham dürfte hierzulande wieder auf Netflix, einen Tag nach US-Release, aufschlagen. Dieses Mal geht es bekanntlich ins 32. Jahrhundert.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Discovery: Staffel 3 startet im Oktober und geht ins 32. Jahrhundert*


----------



## Panzergrenadier (29. Juli 2020)

Ich habe bisher Discovery nicht geschaut, aber alles was man zur dritten Staffel hört und auch alles andere zu Star Trek bedeutet für mich nur eins:
"*Star Trek von der Idee Roddenberrys ist tot*"

Die Utopie, die Star Trek ausgemacht hat, von TOS bis Voyager und in Teilen in Star Trek: Enterprise (anderes Setting, das erst auf diese Utopie ausläuft) ist weg. Es scheint zwar so als ob die dritte Staffel in Richtung Star Trek: Enterprise geht aber ich glaube nicht dran, dass man den eingeschlagenen Weg verlässt. Alle neuen Star Trek Serien haben sich meilenweit von der Idee Roddenberrys entfernt und bis jetzt habe ich von keinem Regisseur etwas gehört was darauf hindeutet, dass man die Orginalidee wieder aufleben will. Wenn ich zur zweiten Staffel von Picard höre, dass diese angeblich Star Trek "Erwachsen" machen will, dann kriege ich echt das Kotzen. Mehr Gewalt, mehr Sex etc. scheint heutzutage als "Erwachsen" zu gelten, zu mindestens in gewissen Filmkreisen. 
Ich kann zu Discovery nicht sagen ob es eine gute oder schlechte SciFi Serie ist, Picard ist als SciFi Serie nicht so schlecht. Wenn man aber den Nostalgiefaktor außen vorlässt, dann ist Picard mMn weit von Star Trek entfernt. Nur an manchen Stellen blitzt die Idee von Star Trek in Picard auf.

Ich finde es einfach Schade, dass man die grundsätzliche Idee von Roddenberry verwirft. Ich habe nichts dagegen, dass sich Regisseure, Drehbuchschreiber und sonstige Beteiligte mit eigenen Ideen selbst verwirklichen wollen. Wenn man aber aufgrund eigener Ansichten, der aktuellen politischen Lage oder sonstigem, die Grundidee einfach übergeht dann finde ich das richtig kacke. Leider passiert das nicht nur in Star Trek seit Jahren, sondern auch in anderen Bereichen. Es ist mMn einfacher auf Basis eines populären Namens Ideen umzusetzen bzw. eine Serie zu drehen, ich finde es aber verwerflich wenn man dabei Grundideen über Bord wirft. Einen Respekt zu Grundideen von Serien oder Filmuniversen sieht man leider nur noch selten in der Filmbranche. Vermutlich weil es einfacher ist als sich mit Hardcore-Fans und den Grundideen zu beschäftigen.


----------



## sfc (29. Juli 2020)

Ich werde mir die dritte Staffel nicht mehr ansehen. Die Vernichtung Star Treks, die Transformation in stumpfsinnige Unterhaltung auf dem Niveau von RTL 2 mag ich nicht mittragen. 

Ich verstehe nicht, warum dieser Kurtzman noch seinen Job hat. Der Kerl hat noch nie irgendwas Brauchbares gemacht. Kein einziges gutes Drehbuch geschrieben, nur Müll produziert. Welche Leichen im Keller anderer Leute hat der ausgebuddelt?


----------



## The_Rock (29. Juli 2020)

Ich kann mich an die 2.Staffel null erinnern. Hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass ich bei ner neuen Star Trek Staffel so wenig Vorfreude empfinden würde. Und das liegt auch nicht daran, dass das "Trekkie-Feuer" in mir erloschen ist, im Gegenteil. Hab mir letztens erst DS9 nochmal komplett angeschaut. Jeder Nebencharakter hatte hier mehr Ausstrahlung, als nahezu jeder (Haupt)charakter aus Discovery (mit Ausnahme der beiden Captains).

Ich freu mich eher auf Orville und Expanse.


----------



## x1337x (29. Juli 2020)

Bitte, nicht noch mehr Zeitreisen.

Ich glaube Star Trek hatte inzwischen genug davon, vor allem nach VOY and ST:E, wobei die dort noch halbwegs gut umgesetzt waren.


----------



## DarkWing13 (29. Juli 2020)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Ich kann mich an die 2.Staffel null erinnern. Hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass ich bei ner neuen Star Trek Staffel so wenig Vorfreude empfinden würde. Und das liegt auch nicht daran, dass das "Trekkie-Feuer" in mir erloschen ist, im Gegenteil. Hab mir letztens erst DS9 nochmal komplett angeschaut. Jeder Nebencharakter hatte hier mehr Ausstrahlung, als nahezu jeder (Haupt)charakter aus Discovery (mit Ausnahme der beiden Captains).
> 
> Ich freu mich eher auf Orville und Expanse.



Erinnere mich nur an das Ende, weil das wirklich ein "glückliches" Ende hätte sein können für die Serie...Schiff entschwindet in die Zukunft, Akte wird geschlossen und versiegelt, und in 100 Jahren weiß keiner mehr was darüber... 
Die Hauptdarstellerin hat leider über 2 Staffeln mit ihrem ewigen Trübsal blasen nur genervt, die hippelige aus dem Maschinenraum noch mehr, und der Kelpianer eigentlich auch.
Jeder dieser Charaktere hätte jederzeit sterben können, es wäre egal gewesen.
Die beiden Captains waren die einzigen Charaktere, die wirklich etwas echte(!) Tiefe hatten...
Und jetzt wird das Fiasko auch noch fortgeführt...


----------



## hotfirefox (29. Juli 2020)

Ich Frage mich immer was die Discovery im 32. Jahrhundert soll? Jedes Shuttle sollte sie zerlegen können.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5010 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hornissentreiber (29. Juli 2020)

> Auch ihr neuer Spießgeselle könnte sich positiv auf das Gemüt der Figur auswirken.


_Spießgeselle?_ 
Wird die Serie umbenannt in "Burnham und die 40 Räuber"? "So lasset die Zossen anschirren und Burnham verfolgen, auf dass sie baumeln möge für den Raub unserer güldenen Kandelaber die sie geraubet hat am gestrigen Tage."
Immer wieder toll, wie Leute, die Artikel für die Mainpage schreiben, ihre Sprache beherrschen. Nicht.



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Ich Frage mich immer was die Discovery im 32. Jahrhundert soll? Jedes Shuttle sollte sie zerlegen können.


Das habe ich mich auch gefragt.


----------



## GreitZ (29. Juli 2020)

Ich war nach Staffel 1 angepisst genug das ich Staffel 2 nie anschauen werde und das für einen 3. Teil noch Geld verschwendet wird kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Andere Menschen verhungern und da werden Millionen verschleudert


----------



## JadawinUK (29. Juli 2020)

Spießgeselle laut Duden:

Kumpan (a)
Gebrauch: scherzhaft


----------



## BoMbY (29. Juli 2020)

Ja, da haben sie jetzt ganz toll viele Freiheiten. Weil die ja vorher auch so total eingeschränkt waren, und nicht auf den Star Trek Kanon ihre Notdurft verrichtet haben?


----------



## Splatterpope (29. Juli 2020)

Hoffen wir mal, dass die Gerüchte stimmen und STD mit der dritten Staffel das wohlverdientes Ende findet.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juli 2020)

> Alex Kurtzman, Executive Producer der Serie, hatte wiederholt auf die erzählerischen Vorteile des Zeitsprungs hingewiesen. Hunderte von Jahren nach allen anderen Star Trek-Serien könne sich Discovery endlich frei enthalten.


Warum hat man die Serie dann nicht gleich dahin verlegt?


----------



## Gamer1970 (30. Juli 2020)

Wird genau so ein generischer Kurtzman-Müll wie der ganze Rest, und wie Picard. Schade, aber Star Trek ist leider nicht mehr Star Trek. Ist jetzt nur noch irgendein Mischmasch mit Star Trek-Elementen. Generisch, beliebig austauschbar.


----------



## Rollora (30. Juli 2020)

Splatterpope schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal, dass die Gerüchte stimmen und *STD* mit der dritten Staffel das wohlverdientes Ende findet.


I see what you did there


----------



## Rakyr (30. Juli 2020)

Ich verstehe die klassichen StarTrek Fans nicht die immer wieder das selbe sehen wollen (ich habe gehört das ist ein Anzeichen von Depression). Was früher gut war, ist heute überholt.
Ich bin zwar auch kein Fan von übermäßiger Gefühlsduselei, aber ich finde Discovery um einiges spannender als alle anderen StarTrek Serien (wobei TOS nach unten aus dem Vergleich fällt). In Wahrheit ist Discovery die erste StarTrek Serie mit einem Plan. Anstatt den klassischen Problem-of-the-week Folgen wo nach jeder bestandenen Herausforderung alle Erkenntnisse vergessen wurden und es praktisch keine Konsequenzen gab, gibt es endlich einen durchgehenden Handlungsstrang der mehr oder weniger überzeugt. 
Davon abgesehen möchte ich den Produzenten durchaus Respekt dafür zollen dass sie seit Anfang gesagt haben dass Discovery nicht mit dem klassischen ST Canon kollidieren wird, aber dass Discovery im bestehenden Canon startet und sich später davon loslöst. Sie haben ihr Versprechen gehalten, Bravo!


----------



## Cybnotic (30. Juli 2020)

Ein  komplett Deutsch Vertontes   echtes Raumschiff Enterprise    als Singleplayerspiel  mit Multiplayerpart  hätte schon was..  Und Fortlaufenden DLC Reihen  Episoden    wie in den Filmen  das wäre doch cool.  Würde ich sofort kaufen !


----------



## RNG_AGESA (30. Juli 2020)

Wurde ja auch Zeit. Endlich geht es weiter!


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juli 2020)

@rakyr
DS9, Voyager oder Enterprise sind dir nicht bekannt? 
Aber ja, star trek wie früher Funktioniert heute nicht mehr, liegt einfach an den Zuschauern.


----------



## B-Yam_A-H1N1 (20. August 2020)

Witzig ist, dass du DS9 als "Star Trek wie früher"einsortierst, nachdem das irgendwie schon ne Art billiger und schlecht gemachter Abklatsch von Babylon 5 war xD



Panzergrenadier schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher Discovery nicht geschaut, aber alles was man zur dritten Staffel hört und auch alles andere zu Star Trek bedeutet für mich nur eins:
> "*Star Trek von der Idee Roddenberrys ist tot*"
> 
> Die Utopie, die Star Trek ausgemacht hat, von TOS bis Voyager und in Teilen in Star Trek: Enterprise (anderes Setting, das erst auf diese Utopie ausläuft) ist weg. Es scheint zwar so als ob die dritte Staffel in Richtung Star Trek: Enterprise geht aber ich glaube nicht dran, dass man den eingeschlagenen Weg verlässt. Alle neuen Star Trek Serien haben sich meilenweit von der Idee Roddenberrys entfernt und bis jetzt habe ich von keinem Regisseur etwas gehört was darauf hindeutet, dass man die Orginalidee wieder aufleben will. Wenn ich zur zweiten Staffel von Picard höre, dass diese angeblich Star Trek "Erwachsen" machen will, dann kriege ich echt das Kotzen. Mehr Gewalt, mehr Sex etc. scheint heutzutage als "Erwachsen" zu gelten, zu mindestens in gewissen Filmkreisen.
> ...



Wall of Text, aber nicht ein einziges mal die "Grundidee Roddenberrys"genannt. Hast du überhaupt ne Ahnung, was Roddenberry sich wirklich bei all dem dachte? So geschrieben ist deine Kritik die elektrische Energie nicht wert, mit der sie rumgeschickt wurde...


----------

